# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  Is there a way to import images into CC3 and work over them?

## Rhotherian

Well, I just got CC3 today and I was wondering: is there a way to import images (of maps already started with to use as templates, for example) into CC3?  :Question:

----------


## NeonKnight

Do you mean:

1: Can I import an image and then manipulate that image? The answer is No.

or

2: Can I import an image and use it as a :tracing Object/Background image, etc? The answer is Yes.

----------


## JoeyD473

To do option 2
Select a sheet and Label (I recommend creating a new sheet for it)Click menu->Draw->Insert File (Can only insert PNGs and BMPs (And other CC3 and text files))Click on your map (normally top Left corner) and drag the image to get a size you can work with for tracing)

----------


## Rhotherian

Okay, thanks.

I seem to be having trouble, though. After I drag the image onto the canvas, it dissapears. I've tried clicking, double-clicking, pressing enter and simply letting go of the mouse button after dragging. but the image vanishes each time. What am I doing wrong?


Edit: I think the above may be due to a glitch I'm also experiencing at other times in CC3. when I tried to make a map from scratch just now, I found that all layers (I _think_ they're layers) don't always show. For instance, after drawing land onto my ocean contours, the act of zooming in or moving the canvas causes the land to vanish and only reappear if I move the canvas some more. The same happens to the ocean contour layers, symbols, text, buildings and pretty much everything else. In fact, I never seem to be able to get all the layers - that is, everything that I've added so far - to show. Now, the base fill doesn't even appear anymore - the canvas is completely blank. o_0

----------


## Robert

> To do option 2
> Select a sheet and Label (I recommend creating a new sheet for it)Click menu->Draw->Insert File (Can only insert PNGs and BMPs (And other CC3 and text files))Click on your map (normally top Left corner) and drag the image to get a size you can work with for tracing)


Thanks for the advice, How do I trace the picture that I just brought into Campaign Cartgrapher? 

Robert

----------


## Issek

Bless you!  I have been struggling with tracing for some time!  I hope this works out - I cannot wait to see if Rhotherian is successful.

----------

